# anybody have a sample contract or give an idea



## Superdudee (Dec 20, 2005)

i have never used contracts and was wondering what i should right on there .
does anybody have any samples? or any sugestions. thanks so much


----------



## Superdudee (Dec 20, 2005)

Come on you mean know one can help out a fellow plow king. I just want to compare with other states , We have done alot of plowing in the day but never any contracts an i'm getting people that want to do a contracts. 

What are the tricks. Thanks


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

SANTA SANSEI IS ON HIS WAY FOR YOU SDEE -

LOOK IN "ELEMENTS OF BUSINESS" FORUM:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=30996

NEVER HESITATE TO USE THE TOP BAR "SEARCH" FUNCTION, 
AND SEARCH GRASSHOPPER, SEARCH !!

BEST REGARDS


----------

